# piedmont



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone been fishing?


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

Is the ice even thick enough yet?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Once they have got a few good days fishing under their belt someone will post. Until then the only way to find out is to make the drive. I'll give it another week before I drive all the way over there and not catch anything.
I suck at ice fishing, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express this week


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Yea it's a shame that a person has to drive a hundred miles just to have up to date ice conditions on Piedmont. My guess is it's fishable or we would be hearing about the thin ice.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There was a post in the Hard Water forums by Bottomline stating that the ice was 2.5" thick....he did say he hadn't been on it himself. It should be ready but I cannot verify.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't see anyone out on the ice went I drove by the other day. I tried to look and see if I could see any sled tracks. Nope  I was on the way up to Mesquito Lake to ice fish. Did pretty good up there on the Walleye. Northeast report made.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

They are fishing but on 3-4 inches. PERSONALLY I WOULDN'T DRIVE 100 MILES TO CHECK THE ICE. IF WE ARE NOT TALKING, THEN IT MUST NOT BE THAT GOOD OF ICE OR FISHING. AND WE HAVE BEEN POSTING ON THE HARDWATER FORUM.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

For some reason Piedmont ice fishing is best on late ice.
Seems like when the edges are getting rotten the Saugeyes bite is great.


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

Went there monday and the ice was about 2.5 to 3 inches thick people were fishing only caught one and didn't see anyone else catch anything was there for about 4 hours so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

bttmline said:


> They are fishing but on 3-4 inches. PERSONALLY I WOULDN'T DRIVE 100 MILES TO CHECK THE ICE. IF WE ARE NOT TALKING, THEN IT MUST NOT BE THAT GOOD OF ICE OR FISHING. AND WE HAVE BEEN POSTING ON THE HARDWATER FORUM.


Thanks for the update.....I know you just want to keep all those Piedmont eyes to yourself!! Can't blame you there, they taste better out of Piedmont.
I know a couple guys were on it yesterday and I was told that the farther out they got it bagan sagging so they headed back in closer. The one guy is a nut and will fish on the thinnest ice he can get on and he said it scared him.
See you over there soon but not untill it really is safe.


----------



## bigkat (Jan 19, 2009)

walleye kid even if they were biting u still wouldn't catch any saugeyejoe


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a new member, fished Piedmont about 20 years ago, moved to Fla and fished salt water inland bay areas. Moved back to Ohio and started fishing Piedmont again in 2008, we finally found a few saugeye in late Fall then started deer hunting. Will keep post on spring / summer action.

Snory


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

brother was there yesterday and didn t get nothing on the roadbed. ice is safe 4 to 5 inches.vibees in all colors and nice cripple creek mminnows theres your report guys. 7 in morning to 3 pm. good luck wish i could go with you.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the up to date report. Any idea how much company he had?


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

I drove by the dam on 1-24 (Saturday) about 11:30 a.m.. I counted 5 or 6 shanties, plus another half dozen guys fishing on buckets. They were mostly over the old road bed. I did not stop to see if they were catching anything.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Trust Me the bite hasn't happened yet. Never fished it this early and know why now. Just hope to be there when it does turn on. Nothing to speak of from the roadbed or the creek channel. For everyone that drives by and says how thick is the ice and are you catching anything. It will hold you and no!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks again Husky Hooker. Rattletraprex, personally I 'm not looking to get a report that the bite is on, but it is nice to know that after driving to get there that a person can at least get on the ice and try. Thanks again.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll keep the reports coming as i can no longer go, but send my heart with my brother and friends


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Rattle, You are right it is early. I haven't even been there yet. I was at leesville and had anywhere from 5 - 10 inches of clear ice. Not a fish. !st time ice fishing this year.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished 4 o' clock till dark old road bed west of marina.
Marked tons of fish no takers 17' of water. Been fishing Piedmont not much luck only small sawgeyes


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to OGF.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Mr. Moony said:


> Fished 4 o' clock till dark old road bed west of marina.
> Marked tons of fish no takers 17' of water. Been fishing Piedmont not much luck only small sawgeyes


We were fishing that area Friday as well. Was that you I talked to as we were coming in?


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

rattletraprex said:


> We were fishing that area Friday as well. Was that you I talked to as we were coming in?


yes that was me, Mr. Moony, I met you there a couple years ago on the ice while catching a bunch of white bass. I recently became an OGF member and just starting posting. Getting ready to go to Piedmont - will give report when i return this evening.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished Piedmont this evening 4 til dark wasn't able to moon in on any sawgeyes fished road bed dozen other people out there saw 2 small eyes caught. that was it. ice conditions are about 6" of clear 2"-3" of the white stuff should have hit pike island keep you all updated. I don't have to go back to work till mid April so I'll be out daily


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Mr. Moony, if you're looking for any company, I'd be happy to join you. I am currently free most days. I'm in New Philly, so I'm probably not too far from you.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

have to hook up sometime I fish Lake Erie, Piedmont, Tappan, Clendening, and Ohio River. Being that you're new to the area I can show you some real hot spots. Going ice fishing at Lake Erie tomorrow give ya a report when I get back


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fished Piedmont tonight 4 till dark caught 3 saugeyes missed 2. 1 17" and 2 15" silver and blue cast master 8th oz tipped with minnow head on road bed going to Leesville tomorrow heard good report dam area.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr. Moony said:


> fished Piedmont tonight 4 till dark caught 3 saugeyes missed 2. 1 17" and 2 15" silver and blue cast master 8th oz tipped with minnow head on road bed going to Leesville tomorrow heard good report dam area.


thought you looked familiar...was there also 3 till dark with only one hit!! also met you at tappan a week or so ago and a few yrs back when the white bass were on fire...will have to hook up...seems we fish the same waters includinr erie!


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fished piedmont tonight 3 till dark, caught 2 saugeye 14' rs, guys beside me caught 3 that's it that's all i saw. Wavewarrior, yes we'll have to hook up sometime. I have some secrets to reveal, also have cabin on sandusky bay got many secrets for up there and no i'm not queer have beautiful wife, so don't be afraid (ha ha ha)


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fished piedmont again tonight did pretty good caught 4 keepers 15inchers good eatin 8th oz castmaster with minnow head no minnow no fish i had northonend of road bed to myself 8 people on south end only 2 fish cought batween all of them. they told me that coming off the ice.ice is going bad fast.will need to walk the plank aarg after tomorrow if brave enough.after all last ice is best ice.to be honest you should not go.i will go tomorrow and thats it i think will post results if i am not literally sitting on road bed.ps must have minnow head.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone been to Piedmont lately to check the ice conditions?


----------

